# Thirsty Hunter Hotel - Germany, March 2019



## B W T (Jun 2, 2019)

Stuck in Time by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

During our research we couldn’t find out much about the premises. But the fact is, that you would never believe this building complex is really abandoned when you see the interior! To some extend rooms are still dust-free. So, the inn can only be vacant for a short period of time.


Room Service by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In the main building we found hotel rooms on several floors. At the end, the compound was used as a boardinghouse and a tavern. A variety of guests could be accommodated here. Especially in winter the area is in great demand. Plenty of tourists are coming here for winter sports in the mountains. In order to differentiate from the high amount of other lodgings in close proximity, the operator wanted to make the experience for the visitors as pleasant as possible. That’s why there was even a little spa area here with a sauna. 


Durstiger Jäger #07 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Meanwhile we reached the old restaurant. Once this must have been the busiest area of the house. Today, yawning emptiness and total silence dominate. We had a good look around here as well. It basically felt like being in a fully working restaurant that had just another rest day! Despite raids by thieves and criminals on a regular basis there was the bigger part of the original equipment still in place. But you can see the proceeding decay most clearly when you look on the ground. Some kind of fungus was spreading and growing between those rotten planks.


Fungus by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Unfortunately, we don’t know when the inn was constructed but it’s probably one of the oldest buildings in the whole village. Till today not that much has changed, only a connecting structure between main building and restaurant was added. During the time of the German Democratic Republic this was a popular recreation home. After the reunification of Germany still many tourists were checking in. But eventually the numbers of guests decreased. That’s also the reason why so many other places in the community are vacant today.


Durstiger Jäger #12 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Restoration works that the owner started, show that he had hope for an improvement of the situation until the bitter end. But probably money ran out at some point and the hotel had to close down for good.


Durstiger Jäger #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This region has an extreme density of derelict sites. As guerrilla preservationists of such buildings we try to document the stories hidden behind forgotten walls. In our recent documentary we lead you through a range of places rich in variety. From this perfectly preserved time capsule to a dangerously unstable structure reclaimed by nature. If you're interested in watching the episode, you can do it right here:


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 2, 2019)

I would never have guessed until I saw the melting floor!
I've stayed in worse caravans..


----------

